# Endlich geht's los - unser Schwimmteich entsteht



## schnuddel (4. Nov. 2009)

Hallo zuammen,

nachdem wir ca. 1 Jahr damit verbracht haben, uns zu informieren, umzusehen und einzulesen, ging es vor sechs Wochen endlich los.
Wir haben angefangen, unseren Schwimmteich zu bauen.

Zuerst mussten ein paar Bäume weichen.


 
Mitte Oktober ist dann der Bagger angerückt und hat das Loch ausgehoben.

Hier sieht man den hinteren Bereich mit einer flacheren Schwimmzone und dem Klärbereich:


 
Das ist in die andere Richtung fotografiert (nenne ich mal 'nach vorne', da zur Straße hin. Die Holzwand soll noch durch Schieferstelen und Pflanzen ersetzt werden.


 
Was gibt es noch zu sagen?
Weitere Bilder folgen in Kürze, und wir freuen uns über jeden Kommentar!

Klaus


----------



## sunnycrocket (4. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Endlich geht's los - unser Schwimmteich entsteht*

Hi Klaus,

da hast Du Dir ja das richtige Wetter für den Bau ausgesucht....

Wünsche Dir viel Glück und Erfolg - und vor allen Dingen "Durchhaltevermögen".

Liebe Grüße


----------



## günter-w (5. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Endlich geht's los - unser Schwimmteich entsteht*

Hallo Klaus, dann mal viel Erfolg bei deinem Projekt
Gruß Günter


----------



## schnuddel (20. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Endlich geht's los - unser Schwimmteich entsteht*

So, nach einer langen Pause ging es in den letzten Wochen endlich weiter.
Anbei ein paar Bilder vom Fortschritt.



 

Die Rohre für die beiden Bodenabläufe sind versenkt, die Mauern fertig.
Jetzt werden die Außenbereiche modelliert, dass sie sich gut in die Landschaft einpassen.
Dann Vlies rein (300g, am Boden und an den Kanten 2 bzw. 3-fach gelegt; sicher ist sicher). 



 

Die Folie ist in zwei Stücken: Für den Schwimmbereich eine 1,5mm maigrüne Folie vorgesehen, in den Filterbereich kommt eine schwarze Folie.

Sollte ich auf die schwarze Folie nochmal Vlies legen, bevor ich das Filterbecken mit Steinen und Pflanzen fülle?

Welchen Materialaufbau empfehlt ihr für das Filterbecken?
Ich dachte an einen Aufbau von groben Kieseln (unten) nach fein (bis Sand ganz oben).

Wie man sieht, sind Folie und Vlies schon geliefert. Sie wird dann hoffentlich am kommenden Wochenende ausgelegt, wenn das Wetter mitspielt.



 

Gruß von einem endlich wieder weiterbauenden 
Klaus


----------



## günter-w (20. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Endlich geht's los - unser Schwimmteich entsteht*

Hallo Klaus, 
sobald auf der Folie noch aufgebaut wird, solltest du ein Vlies auflegen. Zum Filterteichaufbau sag ich jetzt nichts den haben wir ja bei mir schon besprochen vielleicht hat hier noch jemansd eine andere Variante die dir besser zusagt.
weiterhin viel Erfolg bei eurem Projekt


----------



## schnuddel (28. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Endlich geht's los - unser Schwimmteich entsteht*

Und nochmal ein paar Bilder:
Letzten Samstag wurde das Vlies ausgelegt. Wir haben 300er Vlies genommen, und es an allen kritischen Stellen (Boden, Kanten) zwei- oder dreifach gelegt. Sicher ist sicher.


 

Dann die Folie rein:


 
Das war schnell gemacht, aber das Rausziehen der Falten dauert schon eine Weile.

Und nachdem dann der Bodenablauf eingeklebt wurde (Vielen Dank für die tolle Anleitung hier!) kam dann das erste Wasser rein, damit sich die Folie in die Ecken zieht.


 

Bisher (toi, toi, toi) ist alles dicht 

Als nächstes kommen noch kleine Natursteinmauern an die eine Seite, und eine Treppe an den Einstieg.

Wir sind uns noch nicht ganz sicher, ob wir auf die Oberkante des Schwimmbereichs als Abschluß ein paar Bruchsteine legen sollen, oder ob wir lieber Polygonalplatten draufkleben.
Hat jemand Bilder? 

Taschenmatten wollen wir uns noch von Naturagart holen, um ein paar der Falten abzudecken, und um die Seitenwände an 1-2 Stellen noch bewachsen zu lassen.

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## hoboo34 (28. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Endlich geht's los - unser Schwimmteich entsteht*

Hier mal ein paar Bilder. Habe die Platten selber erst vor 2 Wochen gelegt. Ist zwar kein Schwimmteich, aber vielleicht hilft es dir trotzdem weiter:

  --> einfach mal "lose aufgelegt" zum antesten der optik

   ​
...hab sie dann vom Netz entfernt, ein Fundament aus Rasenbeton gebaut und dann aufgeklebt (Granitkleber), dann mit Fugenmörtel ausgefugt.


----------



## schnuddel (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Endlich geht's los - unser Schwimmteich entsteht*

Ich muss doch endlich mal wieder über den Fortschritt berichten:
Eine schöne Natursteinmauer haben wir nun auf der einen Seite des Schwimmbereiches. Das ist gleichzeitig die Abgrenzung zum Klärbecken.
Und das Klärbecken ist auch schon fast fertig.

Ich habe mir jetzt eine Optimax 10000 bestellt und warte sehnsüchtig auf die Lieferung.
Bilder gibt es auch bald mal wieder.

Klaus


----------



## Majaberlin (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Endlich geht's los - unser Schwimmteich entsteht*

Oh ja - Bilder! Wir sind doch hier alle bildersüchtig! 

Das sah ja bis dahin schon sehr vielversprechend aus, aber nun bin ich echt gespannt, wie es nun aussieht!


----------



## schnuddel (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Endlich geht's los - unser Schwimmteich entsteht*

Endlich mal wieder zwei Bilder:


 



 

Und wie man sieht, ist auch schon ein wenig Wasser drin (Pfingsten wurde schon gebadet  ).

Jetzt bin ich am Pumpenschacht und an der Verrohrung des Skimmers beschäftigt, während meine Frau bei http://www.nymphaion.de blättert und Pflanzen sucht.

Für unser Klärbecken (also Pflanzen, die nicht direkt im Wasser, sondern eher im Sumpf stehen) hatten wir an __ Seggen (Carex) und Wasserschwertlilien (__ Iris pseudacorus) gedacht.

Ansonsten __ Hechtkraut, __ Igelkolben, __ Rohrkolben, __ Hornkraut, __ Wasserpest.

Was könnt ihr denn sonst noch so empfehlen, das schön aussieht, gerne auch etwas höher wächst und am Besten auch noch stark zehrend ist und uns die Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser zieht?

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Annett (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Endlich geht's los - unser Schwimmteich entsteht*

Hallo Klaus,

außer den von Dir genannten fällt mir auf Anhieb kaum etwas ein.
Evtl. noch __ Kalmus (gibts, wie die __ Iris auch als "Variegata" mit bunten Blättern), Wasserschwaden und __ Schwanenblume.
Bei Werner gibts auch eine Liste zum Download, wo man nach wasserklärend suchen kann.


----------



## schnuddel (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Endlich geht's los - unser Schwimmteich entsteht*

Endlich mal wieder ein Update und sogar ein paar Bilder. Ich muss gestehen, dass ich bei dem Wetter im Moment lieber schwimmen gehe, als mich an den Rechner zu setzen 

Einer unserer ersten Bewohner im Teich ist eine __ Wechselkröte:


 
Sie unterhält uns jede Nacht...
Natürlich haben wir auch schon __ Wasserläufer, __ Libellen, __ Käfer u.a. gesehen. Wir freuen uns über jeden Gast...

Hier nochmal ein paar Bilder von unserem Teich:


 

 

 

Außenrum muß noch Feinarbeit gemacht werden, der Steg, der von der Terasse auf den Teich gehen soll, fehlt auch noch. Und die Pflanzen wachsen mir persönlich zu langsam.
Sind halt keine Nährstoffe im Teich (und das Wasser ist glasklar).

*Vielen vielen Dank an alle, die uns bisher so großartig unterstützt haben mit Tipps und Hinweisen und vielen Dank an das gesamte Forum, ohne dessen Hilfe wir nie so weit gekommen wären!* 

Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## günter-w (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Endlich geht's los - unser Schwimmteich entsteht*

Hallo Klaus, herzlichen Glückwunschund viel Spaß mit euerm Schwimmteich das Wetter passt ja.
Gruß Günter


----------

